# when



## redbelly4 (Sep 13, 2004)

when will they breeg four reds in a 75


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

what size are your P's?

they will reach breeding age around 6'', or 1-1/2 to 2 years, which ever comes first.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

you cant count on it you just have to get lucky and get a pair that will breed.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I have had 2 breeding pair over the years.Found they just did it basically after 2 years of age.Seemed spring was the time for me,but back in those days I made no effort to induce spawning.


----------

